
Cursive: The IDE for beautiful Clojure code - ColinWright
http://cursiveclojure.com/index.html
======
lemming
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6512597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6512597)

